# Office keeps asking for EULA agreement



## Terryheath_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi

I've just set up a new laptop with Vista, and every time I launch an Office 2003 application it asks me to accept the end user licence agreement. As well as being annoying, I am worried that it's causing other issues with permissions etc. (please see my other post). Can anyone help? Thanks

Terry


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I think I had something similar about 8 years ago with a MS Office disk I got through a college bookstore. Evidently the code from my disk had been used to pirate copies of the application before I bought it. I had to call MicroSoft to get it straightened out.

The disk had allowed me to install and register on my desktop, but not on my laptop. Then when I had to reformat my desktop it wouldn't allow me to register it until I called MicroSoft and told them that this was a re-install. I had to go through the process one more time when I upgraded my computer.

The first time I called I was told the user code for my disk had already been registered 14 times. I forget how I proved that I was the legitimate buyer, but they've probably changed how they do that by now.

I no longer have that disk as I have upgraded to a newer version of MS Office.


----------



## Terryheath_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts. I have now resolved this issue - it was due to the new feature in Vista (User Account Control). It seems to stop you from doing some things. It can be turned off in the User Accounts control panel.


----------

